
I Need a New Startup Idea - jgv
http://nowthatswhaticallstartups.com/
======
kls
The funny part is I actually got a good one out of it, Ebay for Resume's. In
thinking about it, a site where you could upload your resume and prospective
employers could ask questions that you could answer as feedback available to
all prospective employers, then they could bid up salary and perks would be
cool. It could work, I would not pursue it because I have too many irons in
the fire, but it could work and done correctly could be a great idea. It works
with market principals because people are going to bid to their relative
worth. Companies would hate it, but with unemployment at 2.7% in tech it would
be a way to expose them to talent that is generally not available if they are
willing to bid for it.

I also got Facebook for Adults, which I took as sad commentary on the state of
the world.

------
richf
ROFL — "Oink for Books" — guess you could rate the individual sentences in the
books, instant hit!

~~~
steventruong
LOL some of these results are funny... Facebook for Pizza haha

------
umrashrf
Create an app which can recognize objects as I do and when done it will speak
about it more.

------
huntermadeit
EHarmony for moving! Hahaha a very intimate matchup for a mere 12 hours of
heavy lifting...

------
helen842000
I got Eharmony for Job Searching. That would be pretty interesting!

------
reubenpressman
My favorite so far is Shakr for Dental Work :D

------
skal
So many good ideas! I'm totally hooked!

------
joshmanders
I got Paypal for The Mafia. ಠ_ಠ

